# IVF as cheap as £170, doctors claim



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

IVF as cheap as £170, doctors claim

The cost of IVF can be cut dramatically from thousands of pounds to around £170 to open up a "new era" in IVF, fertility doctors from Belgium claim.

Read more:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-23223752


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Dubious about the cost claims, but even if it reduces it by half it would be a good start


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

It would be good if this can help people in countries where it was once impossible to have ivf. This will certainly change lives as well as create life  These Belgium Dr's 1st discovered this method 10yrs ago & now it is/will be recognised....world wide.
  

Electra xx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

This is solely about the culture medium for the embryos!  It's never going to have any impact on the costs for hospitals, doctors, anaesthetic etc etc!

I know I wouldn't want to "swap expensive medical equipment for kitchen cupboard ingredients".


----------

